

Netflix - A great example of multi-device UX - adamhowell
http://www.uxbooth.com/resources/netflix-%E2%80%93-an-example-of-multi-device-ux/

======
jinushaun
Except the iPad version is almost borderline unusable. It's just the regular
website running in an WebView. The regular website relies too much on
Javascript MouseOvers. (Jobs talks about Flash and mouseovers, but Javascript
has the same problems)

I really wish they had made a true native app.

